# Dark Angels 5th ed codex?



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about a 5th edition Dark Angels codex or have any idea when it will be released?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

No. DA are nowhere near the top of GW's priorities - don't expect one for at least 2 more years, and likely longer. In the meantime, SM can take Biker Troops, so a form of Ravenwing are playable.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

AHHHHH Fracking hell! That is bad news.  Oh well. I don't see why the hell it takes them so damn long to produce codexes, it’s not all that complicated really.


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

They essentially have to rebalance the army with everyone else, all over again.

That, and if they redo the fluff they have to produce that as well, along with the general expectations of new models to accompany the new codex.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Seeing as how there are already SM codexes out there, half the job is already done and fluff is easy to write especially for a trained writer. As far as new models goes.......... that doesn't take two years.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I've seen posts from DA players that suggest DA will be better off waiting until 6th Edition 40K comes out, because this far into the current edition would mean if they come out under 5th they will be behind again when 6th hits.....seems a fair enough argument to me.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

That’s a good point...... tbh it would seem to make more sense to release all the current edition books as well as the rules at one time so no codex is left sitting out in the rain.


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> That’s a good point...... tbh it would seem to make more sense to release all the current edition books as well as the rules at one time so no codex is left sitting out in the rain.


would make sense wouldn't it haha. I never understood their method


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I doubt that will ever happen. I would love to see my beloved Death Wing retain their status as the 'top dog' TDA army, let alone the other elements of DA, but if we get a new Codex before 6th Ed hits, you can betcha that they'll release a SM Codex for that and we'll end up behind the eight ball again.

Well...unless GW do infact change the way they update/release the Codexes than they do currently.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Skull Harvester said:


> I never understood their method


It's pretty easy to understand:
Basically make as much money at the expense of your fanbase as possible, while alienating them at the same time.

More on topic:
Do we really need another SM codex? As TheKingElessar said you can make a Ravenwing army out of the vanilla SM codex, and the SW codex can be used to represent a Deathwing army. Soon you'll have the BA codex aswell, though DA don't make much use of jetpacks/berserkers do they?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Your right of course, given the current method, if the codex was released prior to the 6the edition we (dark angel fans) would be royally screwed. I would just like to see them release an faq saying that we are to use the current war gear rules for the equipment I would be more than happy..... but that won't happen.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> It's pretty easy to understand:
> Basically make as much money at the expense of your fanbase as possible, while alienating them at the same time.
> 
> More on topic:
> Do we really need another SM codex? As TheKingElessar said you can make a Ravenwing army out of the vanilla SM codex, and the SW codex can be used to represent a Deathwing army. Soon you'll have the BA codex aswell, though DA don't make much use of jetpacks/berserkers do they?


Short answer..... YES! But as HOBO said it would bone us over in the long run. And no you really can't make a true deathwing army or ravenwing army with other books....... let alone a deathwing ravenwing list.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Skull Harvester said:


> They essentially have to rebalance the army with everyone else, all over again.


Really???

Dont you mean "They essentially have to make them more powerful, 1 point cheaper, and make them better than everybody else, all over again".

Seems the common trend with the 5th ed codecies.


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> Really???
> 
> Dont you mean "They essentially have to make them more powerful, 1 point cheaper, and make them better than everybody else, all over again".
> 
> Seems the common trend with the 5th ed codecies.


ooohh. . .i see what you did there!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Really???
> 
> Dont you mean "They essentially have to make them more powerful, 1 point cheaper, and make them better than everybody else, all over again".
> 
> Seems the common trend with the 5th ed codecies.


If you disregard 4th edition codexes than they really aren’t all that overpowered in relation to other 5th edition codexes. Although I will admit that some SW list can be well.......... cheasy chease sandwitchs smothered in cheasy chease sauce with a side order of chease sticks..... or something to that effect.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

What so wrong with the 4th Edition Dex? Sure your Storm Shields are 4+ Inv. but at least you have Drop Pods. Hell CSM dont even get that, and thats part of thier fluff, only its called Dreadclaws.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> If you disregard 4th edition codexes than they really aren’t all that overpowered in relation to other 5th edition codexes. Although I will admit that some SW list can be well.......... cheasy chease sandwitchs smothered in cheasy chease sauce with a side order of chease sticks..... or something to that effect.


You're getting Rep for being smart enough to realise this - most people don't seem to, somehow...That said, the other 5th Dexes _can_ match anything SW throws out.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> You're getting Rep for being smart enough to realise this - most people don't seem to, somehow...That said, the other 5th Dexes _can]/i] match anything SW throws out._


_

I was about to do the same thing, but people who can't spell 'cheese' will never get rep from me. No matter how good their post is. :laugh:_


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I spelled cheese right you fool........... BLAST! I hate that word it always gets me. lmao


----------

